# older 826 in great shape



## babybelle (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi I have a Toro 826 in great shape and I would like to sell it thanks what would be a good staring price it is very very clean I was thinking at least 400


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF. 

*Not really enough info for anyone here to make a qualified judgement. What may appear really good to the average person may not be what is really important to the reliability and condition of the internals, the things that really count. Area pricing factors in as well. Location, location, location. Some good, high quality pics will also help. Take close up pics of the auger box, the skid shoes, scraper bar Etc. Hope this helps.*


----------

